
Show HN: BlobCity DB - sanketsarang
https://github.com/blobcity/db/
======
sanketsarang
Hey, I am the chief architect & creator of BlobCity DB. Other DB’s such as
MongoDB, Cassandra, Couchbase, ArangoDB all require data to be in a single
format (JSON, XML, SQL, CSV etc). We believe this is an unreasonable ask, as
not all data can be converted to a single format. Hence we created BlobCity DB
that stores 17 formats of data. That covers almost every format of data you
are likely to have.

Look forward to your feedback and happy to answer any question. #AskMeAnything

Formats we support: [https://docs.blobcity.com/docs/using-blobcity-with-
diverse-d...](https://docs.blobcity.com/docs/using-blobcity-with-diverse-data-
models)

~~~
techie128
“Store unlimited data for free and pay only for what you analyse” - unlimited
data for free? Not happening. I would really take that off before someone
tries to find out limits of your “unlimited” offering.

~~~
sanketsarang
It is of course virtually unlimited, but this is true. Push in all the data
you want. We only charge for the selects.

If you fire

"SELECT SUM(amount) from shop.sales"

and you have 1 billion sales transactions in your table; since the
"SUM(amount)" returns a single row, we count it as 1 row selected for billing
purposes. And the charge is $10 per million rows selected. Always rounded
upwards to the nearest millionth.

------
sanketsarang
A quick 2 min read on what BlobCity DB can do:

* Store JSON & XML data side by side in the same table

* Store your images and perform face detection and run your custom image classifiers on the same

* Schemaless storage with auto indexing on first query

* Clustering with automated sharding

* Integrated AI & ML libraries: TensorFlow, DeepLearning4J, Weka, OpenNLP and more …

* Java & Scala based stored procedures, for extreme high speed data operations

* ACID compliant down to individual records

* Advanced permission control, data encryption & data compression

* The only DB offering full integrated on-disk and in-memory storage

------
sanketsarang
Join us Tuesday 06 Aug 11:00 am EDT for a live product demo webinar

[https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/106892031637377793...](https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/1068920316373777932)

